# net-wireless/crda fails to compile [Solved]

## AskNow

net-wireless/crda (wpa_supplicant dependency) compilation fails on a fresh gentoo installation.

Here's the log:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-wireless/crda-1.1.3-r1::gentoo
> 
> >>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/crda-1.1.3-r1, Log file:
> ...

 

Seems like a python m2crypto lib version mismatch, but I managed to compile it in my other computer with the same python specification.

May I be skipping some implicit dependency or what?

I've managed to compile it on a fresh installation in the past, something changed.Last edited by AskNow on Sat Feb 07, 2015 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Phollux

Hm, it  seems, you could work around this bug by using an older version of dev-lang/swig:

```
emerge -v1 =dev-lang/swig-3.0.4

emerge -v1  dev-python/m2crypto

emerge -v1 net-wireless/crda
```

Have fun,

Phil   :Wink: 

----------

## AskNow

That worked, man!

Thank you, I did receive an answer and a lesson this time.

Should look bug tracker more frequently indeed  :Wink: 

Marking issue as solved.

----------

